# Gbatemp down down down  :angry:



## alfre (Dec 8, 2003)

just throw all the 0 post members away and all the trouble is gone. make a topic in which every 0 post member has got to post. If he/she doesn't post he/she shall be deleted.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 8, 2003)

...wha?


----------



## Woxxy (Dec 8, 2003)

agreed alfre


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 8, 2003)

You go ahead and do that, but what do they have to do with GBATemp going down?


----------



## Koekie (Dec 8, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> agreed alfre


----------



## Woxxy (Dec 8, 2003)

QUOTE(CI254 @ Dec 8 2003 said:


> You go ahead and do that, but what do they have to do with GBATemp going down?Â


i guess the server was down because the database got an overflow error which was caused by too many members,
therefor he wants people to post their first post, or get deleted, so we don't get that problem in a while


----------



## alfre (Dec 8, 2003)

QUOTE(CI254 @ Dec 8 2003 said:


> You go ahead and do that, but what do they have to do with GBATemp going down?Â


ok, let's do that

BTW i have no idea where you're talking about


----------



## Koekie (Dec 8, 2003)

@woxxy: I didn't get anythin' of that sentence...
I noticed you just put my site design on... thought you were going to modify it


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Dec 8, 2003)

Ummm.... that error message says "could not find database".

0-post user accounts have nothing to do with that.

And since you're obviously posting now you got around the issue, did you not?

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 8, 2003)

Excactly what I mean, Tempest. WTF do those users have to do with that error? 

I got that error a few times, but a simple refresh was needed to fix it, that's all.


----------



## Woxxy (Dec 8, 2003)

@koekie, really? i used commas and all that, so it wasn't gonna be hard to read...
yeah, i was gonna modify it, until i found out there were no .psd's in the rar,
i'll just leave it up until i can be bothered to change something without a psd


----------



## Koekie (Dec 8, 2003)

sorry XD... I'm gonna upload it for ya right away.
and I don't mean YOUR sentence, but the sentence you replied to.


----------



## alfre (Dec 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Dec 8 2003 said:


> Ummm.... that error message says "could not find database".
> 
> 0-post user accounts have nothing to do with that.
> 
> ...


I got that error many times, a simple refresh doesn't work so i have got to make homework or something for half an hour untill gbatemp works again.


----------



## accolon (Dec 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Dec 8 2003 said:


> Ummm.... that error message says "could not find database".


I believe the important line is the first one:
"Too many connections..."

It seems that the SQL server can't handle anything above a certain amount of requests at the same time, that's why refreshing helps.

However, during the past two or three days I've had difficulties loading the website as well, sometimes it took me a couple of refreshs and a loading time of over 3 minutes to see the main page.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 8, 2003)

ive gotten that error, and ive had the site go super slow, and ive also seen the http://gbatemp.net/ link disappear from the google search engine for a day or so, then be back the next. Also all this happened lately, whats going on with GBAtemp?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Dec 8, 2003)

QUOTE(accolon @ Dec 8 2003 said:


> I believe the important line is the first one:
> "Too many connections..."
> 
> It seems that the SQL server can't handle anything above a certain amount of requests at the same time, that's why refreshing helps.
> ...


I didn't notice that line, though I should have. You're right that the server, just like any other, can only take so many connections at once. Still, my arguments hold.

It's not like the 0-posters check in every second of every day and cause these problems.

I'm having trouble at times too, and I find if you bookmark the FORUM index (not the portal) it works faster. We'll see what we can do about this.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Dragonlord (Dec 8, 2003)

Are you using that shitty M$ MySql shit?? You should really consider chaning over to Postgre...


----------



## KrAjO720 (Dec 8, 2003)

yes, i agree... this past days i have had troubles entering gbatemp... it was very slow and sometimes it didnt even opened... hope this gets a solution soon... (BAN THE N00BS!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## KotaInka2 (Dec 8, 2003)

I think you would have to agree that there are some serious problems present now though. There are frequent site outtages. I've seen that database error on a couple of occasions and simple refreshing certainly didn't help solve it. The administrators, and more importantly Kivan, are usually nowhere to be found. It is as if the site has almost been abandoned. It seems that we are always one server crash away from oblivion. At the very least, if there isn't going to be a hardware expansion to different locales as well as more administrators, there needs to be a hardware upgrade in the current location to handle everything. At least thats my two cents.


----------



## dice (Dec 8, 2003)

Well there is Omero who I often see (although not too often) but he doesn't seem to be able to take control of most of the situations here like KiVan did. I say that he hires another two admins like Shaun and Thug, they are "supervisors" (which I'd assume have a higher autority then other mods) They're here practically everyday and take control of things quickly. I don't see why not.


----------



## alfre (Dec 8, 2003)

just throw all the 0 post members away and all the trouble is gone. make a topic in which every 0 post member has got to post. If he/she doesn't post he/she shall be deleted.


----------



## IckleGothBoy (Dec 8, 2003)

I have had loads of trouble getting on this site recently as well! I've had to wait over a day to get back on to it once >.


----------



## garydudekpoke (Dec 8, 2003)

Me too....


----------



## mynimal (Dec 8, 2003)

Same here, I get the dreaded 'Cannot Find Server', 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(Koekie @ Dec 8 2003 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > agreed alfre


Agreed, alfre (Even if it has nothing to do with it, the 0 post users just take up space).


----------



## Angel X (Dec 8, 2003)

is there a specific reason behind all this? is it deadbeats messing about or just tech. probs?


----------



## Luse (Dec 8, 2003)

I have no clue what the trouble is but it seems to be sticking around recently... I've no probelm when it happens every once in a while but almost everyday this past week at one time or another I xcouldn't get on the site... And it doesn't matter is it's minutes seconds or hours, when you have to click refresh a hundred times to hope the site will work, it's almost not worth it....


----------



## djgarf (Dec 8, 2003)

lets hope we hear something soon....


----------



## dice (Dec 8, 2003)

from who? I haven't seen KiVan in like 3 months now. At least get another Admin to look after the site!!!


----------



## Luse (Dec 8, 2003)

dice even the Admins don't have the power of the Supervisors or else this problem would have been fixed by now...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Dec 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Luse @ Dec 8 2003 said:


> dice even the Admins don't have the power of the Supervisors or else this problem would have been fixed by now...


Umm... got them backward, Luse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The supervisors do have access to the admin control panel but they don't have access to some fundamental cores of the website. I don't know exactly how this works, but I bet Shaun can fill us in.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## PhaTdrU (Dec 9, 2003)

*sigh*i too suffer from the same problem, sometimes it takes ages to even open the page...


----------



## chetzboy (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm agreed with alfre. I also have the same problem,too,but it just happens once.


----------



## dice (Dec 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Luse @ Dec 8 2003 said:


> dice even the Admins don't have the power of the Supervisors or else this problem would have been fixed by now...


But what if it's only the Admin who has complete control over what's going on (as in he knows everything that happens and knows what the most likely cause is) Sure we think it's the number of viewers but they are only assumptions. Even though we've been given evidence of this being the most likely cause but it still doesn't answer for sure why this has happened so often lately.


----------



## Gunner (Dec 10, 2003)

why not get another host? Back up all the files and data...
This server is quite slow too...


----------



## djnaff (Dec 10, 2003)

*Has yor pc never crashed or had problems* 
Computers and computer software crash and have promblems.
As this site is on a webhost there is little the admin can do about server outage and mysql connection problems apart from getting a new host.
I have my own web host that has alot more outage than this one.
Also dont forget this site is free and good webhost cost lots of money.
If your angry put your hand in your pocket and pay for a better host(bet that would make you more angry)


----------



## Gunner (Dec 10, 2003)

Yeah, you should also know that this site has a lot of visitors and members, some can help financially, and then you guys make a group (sponsers), and they get something in return...like a gbatemp email etc. This is a suggestion, this server is quite slow, and you know...


----------



## mynimal (Dec 10, 2003)

Earlier today, GBATemp was down again. What was the problem this time?


----------



## Hovercraft (Dec 10, 2003)

i dont get cannot find server it just seems like the site is going to take 10 minutes to load


----------

